# Varnyard's new phone number!!



## VARNYARD (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I got a new number, I will not be able to be contacted through the old number so please make a note of the new one if you need to reach me. The new number is 850-215-7308


Thanks Bobby


----------



## All_American (May 6, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Hey guys, I got a new number, I will not be able to be contacted through the old number so please make a note of the new one if you need to reach me. The new number is 850-215-7308
> 
> 
> Thanks Bobby




Bobby, put your phone on the hook. Its always busy no matter what time I call.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2009)

Well you got through today.  

And I am sorry, but this is the busy time for me. :shock:


----------



## LouDog760 (May 6, 2009)

Gosh man I hope I can get a tegu this year! Is there still time? I'm trying to look for a job! How much time do you think there is before there no more normal Arg B&W?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

You still have some time on the normals, I also have a few spots open on the reds. The giants are the ones that are about all sold out.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 7, 2009)

Ok awesome. I really wanna get a normal male if I can. Thanks bobby!


----------

